# Turned Ice Cream Scoop



## darisrob (Oct 24, 2012)

I've been really getting into those kit projects that you can turn. 

My latest was an Ice Cream Scoop. I made this one out of cocobolo wood.





.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

A very nice turning, Daris.

Great colour...


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking scoop and nice wood. I do a lot of kits. My biggest sellers are ice cream scoops, key ring toothpick holders, key ring pill holder, and pens.


----------



## woodman44 (Jun 3, 2011)

Bernie,

What type of venues do you have the most success selling yout turned items? Whenever I attend a craft show, I rarely see anyone get out their wallet and actually purchase something.

I am new to turning and would like to sell some items to help pay for the $$'s to buy my lathe and all of the accessories to be able to use the lathe. 

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

We have many craft fairs around here but I only do one or two. The first couple years I went to most of them and settled on two that I had good sales at. Now I have my turnings in 2 galleries, a floral/craft store, and at the Buffalo Bill Cultural Center. I just did my second order from the BBCC this year for 10 mini birdhouses, 6 key ring pill holders, 4 toothpick key ring holders, 4 bowls, a lidded bowl, 6 toothpick dispensers, 4 ice cream scoops, 2 platters with a sunflower & barn burned on them and 8 seam rippers to the tune of $650. Here are some partial picture of the display. They like to display and sell Kansas handmade local items. So you will just have to try all venues in your area and see what works for you. Some of my woodturning friends make good money at craft fairs and some like me do better in stores, galleries, etc. Last year for example I made about $800 at the two craft fairs and about $3800 from the 2 galleries, craft store and the BBCC. Along with the mini birdhouses my other big sellers are pepper/salt mills. I get $60 for a pepper mill or $110 for a salt & pepper mill set. Give it a go and see what shakes out. Hope this helps.


----------



## schroedc (Jun 23, 2014)

Nice looking scoop!

I'm a turner in SE MN and I do quite a bit of sales (this year I went full time as a turner) When it comes to craft shows I've found you want to lean more to "Art" shows than "Craft" shows. Vendors with higher end handmade goods never seem to do real well if there is resale (Tupperware, Purses, Imported stuff, etc) in our area so I've avoided those shows completely. If you have a local gallery or tourist type gift shop that featured handmade goods might want to see if they are interested in your items, also locally owned businesses like coffee shops, whole food co-ops, independent book stores, etc will sometimes feature handmade goods and could be a venue for you.


----------

